# How to tell an evaporation line from a BFP!!! Hacked!!



## zestygirl

Ok.

I know that manufacturers, drs, nurses and other authorities on pregnancy testing are not going to like this, but I really believe this DIY method can save a lot of heartache for ttc'ers staring longingly at a faint line and wondering: "is it an Evap or is it positive?" Here is my homegrown solution, without having to retest! This is an especially useful method for tests that are streaky with runny dye, very dark, or stained on account of very dark urine:

1) dry the suspect test completely. I'm pretty sure most POAS addicts are familiar with how to break a cassette to remove the strip, so I won't explain ;) you don't have to take the strip out, but it will dry much faster if you do.

2) Once the test is totally bone dry (DON'T use an external heat source to dry it. I've tried this and it produces a false line.) let it air dry au naturale.

3) now that its dry: take a drop or two of water and drip onto the absorbent strip, onto the same spot where you deposited urine originally.

This is where it will be interesting, particularly on very pee-stained tests. Watch as all the pee is "washed" through the test, past the test and control lines, and into the absorbent end. Notice how the control line is still bright red??? Ya. That's because the dye DOESN'T wash off like the pee. Same for the test line!!

You should be left with a pristinely white, moist test. If indeed it was an evap line, the test will look negative (because you've "washed off" the stains, and additionally, re moistened what is possibly simply a dried out control line which can also produce a strong Evap line.)

If however, it is dye that caught your eye- well- it should be even easier to see now.

I can't vouch for the perfection in this method, but I DO know for a fact that you can't wash the pink line off a truly positive test.

If anyone tries this method, please let me know how it goes! 

They're used tests anyways, so what've you got to lose? 

Good Luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## echo

Thanks. :)


----------



## amytrisha

Thank you, will definitely try this rather than me and OH ripping the test apart, turning lights on and off & standing on our heads! :thumbup: x


----------



## bamm

ooh awesome! I'll definitely try next time! I'm a big obsessor of my old tests. I'm only 7DPO but I bet I'll cave and do one later today


----------



## zestygirl

I had one today like this. Progressive bfns from 7-10 dpo. But, I had a crazy "Evap" looking/ possibly positive line this morning on my 10dpo FMU test. Stared. Stated some more. Got "line-eye". Then. It hit me. I thought "I wish it wasn't so stained with pee so I could see if.....EUREKA!" So I tried this. TBH, there is still a line there after "rinsing" it twice with the above method. But, so absolutely faint I just cannot say for sure. I repeated the process on my other 3 tests, and no Evap lines or anything.... total BFNs. So, just the one from today. Very intriguing, but, it really is too difficult to say what exactly this line is from....


----------



## amytrisha

Post a picture or test again in a couple of days! Good luck :)


----------



## JessPape

This doesn't actually look for all tests, so be aware... it can still cause false positives.


----------



## bayy

can you do this on blue dye tests


----------



## Laura726

Which tests does this cause false positives on?


----------



## NuzzleNudge

Yeah, I have been trying this on Wondfos and sure enough it shows up a line, But I am fairly certain it's dye pooling on the antibody strip, which when dipped in water washes the dye away from the background revealing snow white pristine clarity, but the 2nd line is 'stained' with the dried dye. This was a test from 11 days ago, it dried for a few hours before i dipped it in water and DANG this line fooled me big time! 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=277333

It is possible this was a Chemical pregnancy. I began bleeding 3 days later, mostly brown spotting, dark reddish brown blood heavy for only about 24-36 hours, then ended. Then the tests have been negative....I took one today and Only maybe saw something super faint. Dipped it in water 1.5 hours after I took it. And BAM! I see a faint line. I don't know if it's WOndfos. Or if maybe there really is some HCG binding with the dye. I really wish I still had some of my other negatives to play with!


----------



## NuzzleNudge

NuzzleNudge said:


> Yeah, I have been trying this on Wondfos and sure enough it shows up a line, But I am fairly certain it's dye pooling on the antibody strip, which when dipped in water washes the dye away from the background revealing snow white pristine clarity, but the 2nd line is 'stained' with the dried dye. This was a test from 11 days ago, it dried for a few hours before i dipped it in water and DANG this line fooled me big time!
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=277333
> 
> It is possible this was a Chemical pregnancy. I began bleeding 3 days later, mostly brown spotting, dark reddish brown blood heavy for only about 24-36 hours, then ended. Then the tests have been negative....I took one today and Only maybe saw something super faint. Dipped it in water 1.5 hours after I took it. And BAM! I see a faint line. I don't know if it's WOndfos. Or if maybe there really is some HCG binding with the dye. I really wish I still had some of my other negatives to play with!

Also I should Add that that batch of Wondfos pictures had been giving others problems, the number was reported as giving some false +. I too was having lots of iffy lines with them. Today's test was from a newer batch. So I'm not sure whether to believe it or not!


----------



## SarahLouisiee

https://i62.tinypic.com/1rf1p0.jpg

I tried doing it with these tests, nothing...

I still don't know if these are positives. (top one yesterday at 12pm and bottom one this morning -fmu)

What do you think?


----------



## happy02

Hi Sarah Louise just wondering how u got on? Should I bother washin my squinters? Did U get bfp? X


----------



## OhJesscX

My tests after doing the water thing
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 227


----------



## happy02

This is an old thread! I did the water thing myself and it didn't work me really xx


----------



## Annybel

I had a surprisingly strong evap line (none of the few dozen other ic's I took showed any hint of an evap with this brand). I tried this method and it turned it slightly pink. However, seeing as I'm NOT pregnant, I wouldn't recommend doing this.


----------



## Annybel

Let me clarify. I was 18 months post-partum at the time and had still not had a period but tested regularly to make sure I'd know if I got pregnant. I didn't get a period for another couple months after this episode so it wasn't a case of a chemical pregnancy. I had the faint line, rewet it and it stayed faiiiintly pink (even turned a little more pink). Pretty rare to get a pink evap but not unheard of. I used Wondfo.


----------



## lisap2008

Yeah the water on the test thing does not really work unfortunately ,so if your not sure test again.


----------

